# soundtrack help



## dan dolan (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anyone please point me in the right direction on a haunted pumpkin patch sountrack? I need lots of crow sounds and maybe a good spoken word about a scarecrow or the patch. Any help is greatly appreciated. I don't want the generic sountracks for a haunted house I need it to be specific. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you're inclined to purchase a CD, check out the high quality products from poisonprops.com  to beef up your haunt. Many different styles to choose from, including longer sound effects to ambient tracks.

You can also use Audacity to create your own track. It's a free download and simple to learn and use. You can put a bunch of tracks on top of each other, just where you want it. The web has plenty of royalty-free sound bytes and clips. I made a 15 minute track for my laboratory that worked perfectly.

Good luck!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Or if you use a Mac, the desktop Garageband that comes free with the computer is great too; it's what I used a few years ago.

www.deviousconcoctions.com/sounds.htm

That link has royalty free effects and is commonly given out by other from here...it's where I found it!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

WAAAY kewl ... yup, Audacity is very helpful ... easy to use and you can inject all kinds of mischief into any track. I love combining tracks together and layering the Hell out of 'em.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

www.sounddogs.com has every sound effect you can think of


----------

